# The Migration



## Sean Kramer (Sep 11, 2003)

Hey fellas, I'm sick and tired of all the technicalities, of what they say in Bismarck, what non-res did this and what kind of boat he brought, what in-stater said that, I'm not here to quote anyone. I scout several days a week and get on here to see if anyone esle has done the same, but it's just people arguing over pointless things. I just want to know if anyone is seeing any ducks! Has the migration started.......obviously it has, but any updates on "the big push?" I want to get down to business, I'm a duck hunter, if I'd want to hear any more arguing then we should all stay at home with our wives. Everyone has their own way of hunting, but we could be helpful to each other if we tried to work together for once. Maybe I'm the only one seeing this, but it's how I feel every time I log on. The migration has to be very close, and little time is left for us so lets get focused as duck hunters! :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I'd give you an update but I haven't been out since last week. I'm heading out tomorrow so I'll let you know what I see.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I was out friday and saturday and there was quit a few ducks around. Went out last night after the snow and wind, and i dont know where they all went. There was ducks around but not nearly as many. I dont know what is going on. The ducks i shot on friday and saturday were all big migrating mallards, so you got me. But as far as the "big push" i definetly has not been through yet.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Sean
This weekend is going to be the best one yet (I think) Temps are low, water is open, and almost gauranteed snow. Last weekend was the start. We had the biggest flocks of snows, lessers, and mallards I have seen all year. Depending on location, I would get ready! Hmmm, maybe law class can wait till next week ehh?


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

Went out last weekend SE of Valley City and was surprised at the lack of birds, did see a couple flocks of 75 snows flying low and an increase in canadian numbers. As far as ducks goes there just didn't seem to be a lot in the area, I don't know what the deal was. I haven't gotten in on a good field shoot all year and want to get in on one here before it's all over, hopefully it happens this weekend.


----------



## lbk (Oct 19, 2003)

I hunted all last weekend in Bottineau. Very few ducks on the prairie, some in the hills. We left on Monday. While hunting Sunday night, I saw a few thousand ducks filtering into a nearby cornfield. I think that the big numbers of ducks are now starting to come in. I anticipate good hunting for you fellas lucky enough to be there when it happens. Good luck.


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

Heard canadians flying over GF tonite, they were high and moving fast, you could just make out the flock against the cloud cover and city lights. I guess that is as good a sign as any that the migration is on. Get out while you still can.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Bryan your right man. I was at jones's last night and at about 11 they were flying over pretty heavy. Same thing at 12:30. I was out this morning and there were several big flocks up in the Jetstream. They are on the move.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

I heard Canadas, Snows Blues and whitefronts all flying over last night around 9. All headed south and noisy as hell


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Talked to a friend who drove around Lord's Lake yesterday at sunset....

Even though the lake is wide open not 1 SOB left...still some Canadas and ducks.


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

I went to Lords Lake last evening also,not a bird to be seen. I 've been shooting ducks up in the hills. Big flocks of BIG greenheads,nine decoys and a robo duck, had a blast.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

I was out the last 8 days and there was a big push on Wed.


----------



## Bucky (Oct 8, 2003)

With todays weather I think I hear the fat lady singing.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Last night you could hear the geese beating feet south. Hard ice on all the smaller ponds this morning. A few birds sitting on the ice. Still snowing this afternoon. One sure sign the birds have moved: bald eagles are showing up today and they seem to follow the migration.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Hunted a corn field from sunrise till sundown today. Too many birds around to make myself leave. Weird thing was that the mallards didn't start flying until after 9, even after the geese had started to. We shot a bunch of really small canada's, i think they're called richardson's geese. Absolutely perfect weather (low clouds and windy), the opposite of what good ol' John Wheeler said last night. This was around Petersburg, and the snow got heavier as the day went on, and there must have been 3-4 inches when we left. Ended up with around 15 mallards for the 4 of us, with some pretty poor shooting. A great way to end the season.


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Boy's you better get after em' it won't be long and they'll be gone. We had a good shoot today but, it took all morning. We ended up 7 shy of our limit of geese 1 short on mallards. 53 snows and blues 13 big greenheads and a hen[opps] but,a good time all and all.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It's pretty much over here.Drove from DL to Bottineau this morning.All potholes were frozen over except the lakes at Pleasant Lake.Went by Lord's.It also is frozen over.A few ducks and Canadas sitting on the ice.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Its not over boys there were still a ton of birds around. Saw at least 60,000 snows today easy. They are very concentrated. There are still ducks too but you have to put on miles.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Man, I sure envy the hunting varity that you guys have up there, but I sure don't envy the weather you have to endure. We had a hight of 82 yesterday, and suppose to be 80 today. Had to turn the air conditioner on last night while I was cooking supper.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

From southern stutsman county, pretty much non stop goose migrations of white fronts, snows and canadas all day on Sunday. Ducks are mostly gone with a few migrants just stopping for an evening and continuing south.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Southeast N. Dak. is loaded with ducks and geese but with up to 7 inches of snow coming tonight and tomorrow and cold temps it will be short and sweet with only the big water holding birds it may be more of a deer hunting mode.


----------



## Rick A. (Sep 5, 2003)

Had a good shoot thursday before the slough's froze on Thursday with a "Matt Jones" type limit of big greenheads...Went to a corn field on Saturday that was holding about 200 mallards the day before and sat there all day with only 1 local juve mallard coming in(Northern's all gone)...Lot's of Giant Canada's working our spread but very wary and only managed to hit one...Sunday drove from G.F. to D.L. everything froze except D.L. and a few of the dam's...Got 4 local juve's greenheads and did not see a flock of Northern birds in the corn anywhere...A few flocks of Snows around D.L. and resident Canada's...Pretty Sad...Finally ran into a large flock of Mallards on the way back right by the G.F. airport in a corn field, but the farmer wouldn't let me in because of bad expierences with Deer Hunters! Can't believe it's over...


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Went out tonight by the GF airport, there are a lot of mallards around there. Go about a mile or two west of the airport and about a mile south of HWY 2. They were a little close to some houses and I didn't feel like asking. Another thing is that they're most likely coming off of the lagoons, so i don't know how they'd taste but there were a good thousand or so of them, so go ahead if you want!!


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Final approach on runway 35L you gotta dodge em' coming off the lagoons and going to that corn field, they might taste a lil ****ty, literally... :-?


----------



## Im4Fishing&amp;Hunting (Mar 19, 2003)

There are a few birds in SE ND what is here is all together and few of us are goin out in the morning to hunt them see what we can do...I feel pretty confident about the spot but never know! someone could screw it up by SHOOTING THEM OFF THE ROOST!!! which happened the other day... but we figure we better get out lookin like the tail end of her!  
:x :eyeroll:  :-?    feels like we just started!!!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

That **** flavor is nothing a little marinade and a couple beers can't take care of. :beer: :toofunny:


----------



## dhines58 (Nov 5, 2003)

Well boys - I was out in Clinton MN last weekend and the Ducks are here by the thousands. Monday morning we busted ice and put out a few decoys, spinner, and sat back and shot a gob. All drake mallards. Tornadoes of mallards in the fields, and thirsty ducks hitting the potholes. After shooting two drake mallards each we sat back and watched for one with a band on it. But it started snowing and couldn't hardly tell a hen from a drake, so we just shot at the big ones. Sometimes the ducks were a tornado above us and we couldn't focus on one to shoot. Ducks crossing back and forth in layers. Alas, no banded ducks but we sure had a ball. I'm going back again tomorrow morning. If they are pushed out by the snow we just follow them down to the south part of the state. IF you want to shoot duck come on down. Most of the farmers here welcome hunters, and most of us don't care if you blow them out of the roost - hell - the ducks don't care either. You can stand out in the middle of the slough and wave hello to them and they don't care. Gotta love this state.


----------



## huntnfish (Oct 27, 2003)

How far to the south do you go? I would be interested in some more ducks and geese, but not until the weekend. That sure is a site when all the ducks are bunched up in that big cloud.


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

we had the same thing happen in the Rosemont area while set up for geese, the sky was filled with a tornado of ducks over the fields, they headed for big water for the night. Blowing them off the roost doesn't mean anything at this time of year because they will be moving all the time and the next major flock will be in. Its over in the Dakotas but prime in MN because of the bigger unfrozen water available. You guys in ND should come. LQP and Big Stone are holding 200 thousand canada geese and at least that many mallards.


----------



## dhines58 (Nov 5, 2003)

How far south do we go?
We rent a farm in western MN, and this time of year the duck population is iffy. I spoke with a farmer today and he said the bigger lakes and deeper ponds have open water. He also said the geese and ducks are still around. We'll see tomorrow as I am leaving for the "boonies" tonight.

If the ducks are gone in the western MN area I follow the Minnesota river until I start to see snowless fields with ducks, then start looking for open water or talk to farmers with ducks in the fields. Farmers are usually easy to find this time fo year. Most everything is in and plowed. 
I sometimes end up as far south as Waseca, or Rochester area. 
Deer huinting this weekend so many hunters will not be duck hunting but wearing the orange.....Good for them, It lets the serious duck hunters to themselves.


----------

